# Which cuber has the fastest turn speed?



## ilikecubing (Apr 26, 2011)

Just wondering,which of the following cubers has the fastest turn speed,who has the best fingers?


----------



## gbcuber (Apr 26, 2011)

Feliks Zemdegs


----------



## TheMachanga (Apr 26, 2011)

I voted Brendon, because of his PLL.



gbcuber said:


> easily


 No.


----------



## OMGitsSolved (Apr 27, 2011)

Faz for sure but turn speed doesn't always mean best. But in his case it is. My favorite "up there" cuber has to be Erik A.


----------



## Hershey (Apr 27, 2011)

Can faz do this?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AIUrRXiIRu8&feature=channel_video_title


----------



## Anthony (Apr 27, 2011)

Hershey said:


> Can faz do this?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AIUrRXiIRu8&feature=channel_video_title


 
Certainly.


----------



## jtjogobonito (Apr 27, 2011)

But can he do this?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vn_-253xO4s


----------



## a small kitten (Apr 27, 2011)

How are you going to measure turn speed?


----------



## gbcuber (Apr 27, 2011)

a small kitten said:


> How are you going to measure turn speed?


Take the number of moves for the alg and divide it by the time it takes which gives you turns per second


----------



## a small kitten (Apr 27, 2011)

There are so many problems with this. What alg?


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 27, 2011)

a small kitten said:


> There are so many problems with this. What alg?



M'.


----------



## 1996iscool (Apr 27, 2011)

Is this even a question......... Feliks!


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 27, 2011)

I'd put Max, Yumu, Gabriel, Piti, and Stefan on that list before I'd include Kanneti, Harris, or Nakajima.


----------



## Owen (Apr 27, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> M'.


 
ARG! I hate that notation! It's clearly M.


----------



## Hershey (Apr 27, 2011)

What about Masato Onobe?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PYTFHfHqoC0&feature=channel_video_title

Turning speed is 0_0 and the G perm at the 1:30 mark in the video...


----------



## That70sShowDude (Apr 27, 2011)

Just because Faz has the best look ahead doesn't mean he's the fastest turner. However, he probably is anyway.


----------



## Kian (Apr 27, 2011)

I honestly think Rowe turns about as fast as Faz.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Apr 27, 2011)

I think it's up between Rowe and Faz.


----------



## cyoubx (Apr 27, 2011)

I think some dude in a small town in China is uber faster. There are serious flaws with this. Some algs are easier for some than others. Also, where's the objectivity? We're obviously considering only the people we know.

Non cubers can do sexy move, too


----------



## cookieyo145 (Apr 27, 2011)

cyoubx said:


> I think some dude in a small town in China is uber faster. There are serious flaws with this. Some algs are easier for some than others. Also, where's the objectivity? We're obviously considering only the people we know.
> 
> Non cubers can do sexy move, too


 
yeah. However good you are, an asian kid half your age is doing twice as well as you.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Apr 27, 2011)

I think Rowe


----------



## Cool Frog (Apr 27, 2011)

Owen said:


> ARG! I hate that notation! It's clearly M.


 
That is incorrect.
IIRC
LBD follow MSE
M'U finishes.


----------



## Zubon (Apr 27, 2011)

You can't just assume that the fastest solver has the fastest turning speed. Some cubers turn amazingly fast in bursts which can cause pauses due to look ahead being lost.
Different cubers have different algs and triggers that they are good at doing fast. I don't think Feliks has extremely fast TPS, but the way he jumps links his algs and triggers together looks like he starts one before the previous one has finished.


----------



## Ltsurge (Apr 27, 2011)

i like yu's turning style. Choppy but fast.


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 27, 2011)

Zubon said:


> You can't just assume that the fastest solver has the fastest turning speed. Some cubers turn amazingly fast in bursts which can cause pauses due to look ahead being lost.
> Different cubers have different algs and triggers that they are good at doing fast. I don't think Feliks has extremely fast TPS, but the way he jumps links his algs and triggers together looks like he starts one before the previous one has finished.


Part of Feliks low times is explained by his incredible TPS. He did several WR's that had > 55 moves (the "average" for a normal CFOP solve) while reaching a time that nobody else is capable of doing. It is a bit sad that his "dumb" solving turns out to be so fast. Thinking/Optimising during a speedsolve isn't a great strategy obviously


----------



## uberCuber (Apr 27, 2011)

Cool Frog said:


> That is incorrect.
> IIRC
> LBD follow MSE
> M'U finishes.


 
pretty sure S follows F


----------



## waffle=ijm (Apr 27, 2011)

M follows L
S follows F
E follows D

xyz (rotations) follow URF already and can't take in the place of MSE.

edit - I fail.


----------



## Elbeasto94 (Apr 27, 2011)

I am tired of people thinking that faz is God, God is God, FAZ is a really good cuber


----------



## uberCuber (Apr 27, 2011)

S

It follows F


----------



## Faz (Apr 27, 2011)

Easily corny.


----------



## blah (Apr 27, 2011)

AvGalen said:


> Part of Feliks low times is explained by his incredible TPS. He did several WR's that had > 55 moves (the "average" for a normal CFOP solve) while reaching a time that nobody else is capable of doing. *It is a bit sad that his "dumb" solving turns out to be so fast. Thinking/Optimising during a speedsolve isn't a great strategy obviously*


Some people really need to get off their high horse. I've seen this line throw around so many times it's sickening.

I'm not a fan of Faz's turning style myself. But I'm tired of seeing this whole self-comforting thing being thrown around again and again - "Yeah he just turns really fast but I know more F2L tricks/LL algs/my turning style is smoother/I have better lookahead/etc., so that makes me 'better' than he is," whatever the hell "better" means.

Dunking used to be illegal, at least in college basketball. Some say it was because of the risk of backboards breaking, some say it was to prevent Lew Alcindor from completely dominating the game, some say it was because the dunk was a "dumb" shot. If you can drive down the lane and dunk on someone every time, then by all means go ahead, it's the shot with the highest FG%, there's no reason not to do it. But if you can't, then don't go around saying "it's sad that dunking turns out to be such an effective way of scoring, practicing my fade-away three-pointers for six hours a day isn't a great strategy obviously," just shut up and move on and spend the time learning how to make *your* game better.

Shaq was born with his size and dominance, so he uses that to his full advantage. If someone says "yeah Shaq sucks at shooting and dribbling and passing and running and playmaking, so he's not really that good of a basketball player, he just has a really high FG% because he dunks all the time; Kobe is better because he's good at shooting and dribbling and passing and running and playmaking and he makes more ridiculous/impossible/clutch shots, even though he has a lower FG% than Shaq," you'd say they're just being sour and each is good at what he does.

Faz was born with the tps-lookahead combo he has and he's using it to his advantage right now, that's all. It just so happens that FG% is not the only statistic used to measure how good one is in basketball, but time is the only statistic used to measure how good one is in speedcubing, at least officially, so deal with it.


----------



## Godmil (Apr 27, 2011)

Tricky one, If Faz is averaging 9.5 TPS for a solve, when you can see tiny pauses (or at least him going a little slower) then his top speeds in those solves must be immense.
On the other hand, Breandan has a sub-1 Y-Perm on video, so he can clearly do more than 17 TPS which is silly fast.

I can't decide between them, but it would be great to know how fast Faz' PLL's are.

...Also Corny is super fast.


----------



## David Zemdegs (Apr 27, 2011)

blah said:


> but time is the only statistic used to measure how good one is in speedcubing, at least officially, so deal with it.



Its time we lobbied the WCA for giving points based on style like they do with synchronised swimming or gymnastics dont you think?


----------



## Stefan (Apr 27, 2011)

blah said:


> "Yeah he just turns really fast but I know more F2L tricks/LL algs/my turning style is smoother/I have better lookahead/etc., *so that makes me 'better' than he is*"


 
Huh? Where did he say any of that? Particularly that last part?


----------



## blah (Apr 27, 2011)

Stefan said:


> Huh? Where did he say any of that?


Nowhere.


----------



## RCTACameron (Apr 27, 2011)

Godmil said:


> If Faz is averaging 9.5 TPS


 
If he was averaging 9.5 tps he would be getting sub-6 official averages. More like 6.5-7 tps.


----------



## pappas (Apr 27, 2011)

Luke Bruce.


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 27, 2011)

PAPPAS!!15 said:


> Luke Bruce.


 
I said this before but deleted my post 
Remember at MS2011 when we were timing 4 PLLs or sth? or 3? Faz did them faster  Luke Bruce turns crazy fast, but not the fastest.

Edit: I think it was J, L, U and U, and he could sub 5 but Faz could sub 4. Might be wrong.


----------



## Godmil (Apr 27, 2011)

RCTACameron said:


> If he was averaging 9.5 tps he would be getting sub-6 official averages. More like 6.5-7 tps.



Yes, you're right, I didn't mean he generally averages 9.5, I was just meaning, it's been shown that he can average 9.5 for a full solve.


----------



## Escher (Apr 27, 2011)

Sebastian Weyer


----------



## Owen (Apr 27, 2011)

waffle=ijm said:


> M follows L



I disagree.


----------



## aronpm (Apr 27, 2011)

Owen said:


> I disagree.


 
You're wrong.


----------



## Gaétan Guimond (Apr 27, 2011)

*speed or timer ?*

Everything is relative with the cube. There is a difference between the timer and speed of execution and use of the method. Would see each using the same identical alg on a motion which does not favor a right-handed or left-handed. The layer by layer method doesn't use many slide, my speciality.


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Apr 27, 2011)

What if they just timed Hperm?


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Apr 27, 2011)

MrIndianTeen said:


> What if they just timed Hperm?


 
The H perm isn't everybody's fastest algorithm, so that's not a good way to measure turning speed.


----------



## amostay2004 (Apr 27, 2011)

I can turn faster than Faz. I do R U R' U' x100 much faster than he does F' U F U' x100


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Apr 27, 2011)

Owen said:


> I disagree.


 :fp

"A yard is 3ft."
"I disagree."

Why can't some people just admit to being wrong?


----------



## EricReese (Apr 27, 2011)

ElectricDoodie said:


> :fp
> 
> "A yard is 3ft."
> "I disagree."
> ...


 
And he is contradicting a guy whose main method is Roux, one that is known for spamming of M slice moves


----------



## Zbox95 (Apr 27, 2011)

I'd say Brendan Wallace, he is really fast.


----------



## Akuma (Apr 27, 2011)

I've seen some ZZ users turn the cube so fast that will even make Fez cry. (No offense Fez!)
Just because you have a fast turning speed doesn't mean you're a quick solver. Some method emphasize on quick turning speeds (like ZZ) while others prioritize other stuff.

My point is that turningspeed =! good cuber.


----------



## yamahammer08 (Apr 27, 2011)

ElectricDoodie said:


> :fp
> 
> "A yard is 3ft."
> "I disagree."
> ...


 
Theres different sets of notation though, so there is no real right or wrong answer for which way M or M' goes. But there is only one set of US customary units, so a yard is always 3 feet. So some people could say M follows R, and others can say M follows L, and they'd both be right. Or am I completely wrong and/or missing the argument?


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 27, 2011)

You are wrong, as is Owen.


----------



## yamahammer08 (Apr 27, 2011)

Well I think whoever decided to make M follow L is wrong, it just seems completely counter-intuitive to me. lol


----------



## Kian (Apr 27, 2011)

DavidWoner said:


> You are wrong, as is Owen.


 
I just wish he had Owened up to his mistake, amirite?


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 27, 2011)

yamahammer08 said:


> Well I think whoever decided to make M follow L is wrong, it just seems completely counter-intuitive to me. lol


 
That's because you are right-hand dominant. Wrong and counter-intuitive are two very different things. It's just an arbitrary decision that you are going to have to live with, much like the order of the letters in the alphabet.


----------



## uberCuber (Apr 27, 2011)

MrIndianTeen said:


> What if they just timed Hperm?


 
My H perm had the second slowest TPS out of all of my PLLs last time I checked, even in Slice Turn Metric.

Which algs are fastest will always depend on the person, which is what makes it so difficult to answer a question like "Which cuber has the fastest turn speed?"


----------



## Yes We Can! (Apr 27, 2011)

Zbox95 said:


> I'd say Brendan Wallace, he is really fast.


 
I don't think there is a cuber called Brendan Wallace.
Three mistakes in there


----------



## qqwref (Apr 27, 2011)

yamahammer08 said:


> Theres different sets of notation though, so there is no real right or wrong answer for which way M or M' goes.


Nope, the direction of M is standardized. Anyone who uses it to mean that it follows the R slice is wrong, in the same way that anyone who says "I has" is wrong. I agree the direction of M (and E and S) is arbitrary, and probably not the best possible definition, but that's how it is and it's too late to change something that is so firmly entrenched.


----------



## yamahammer08 (Apr 27, 2011)

DavidWoner said:


> That's because you are right-hand dominant. Wrong and counter-intuitive are two very different things. It's just an arbitrary decision that you are going to have to live with, much like the order of the letters in the alphabet.



Wrong wasn't the correct word choice I guess. IMO, it just feels like it should be the other way, as you said because I'm right-hand dominant. Also, I refuse to believe that C should come before D. Clearly, they are wrong 



qqwref said:


> Nope, the direction of M is standardized. Anyone who uses it to mean that it follows the R slice is wrong, in the same way that anyone who says "I has" is wrong. I agree the direction of M (and E and S) is arbitrary, and probably not the best possible definition, but that's how it is and it's too late to change something that is so firmly entrenched.


 
Gotcha, thanks for the explanation. Didn't realize M was standardized. I thought I had remembered seeing it different ways on different websites, but could easily be misremembering. Maybe it was just my confusion that made me believe I had seen it two different ways.


----------



## Owen (Apr 27, 2011)

ElectricDoodie said:


> :fp
> 
> "A yard is 3ft."
> "I disagree."
> ...


 
Who came up with the M follows L thing? How do you know they're not wrong?


----------



## gbcuber (Apr 27, 2011)

a small kitten said:


> There are so many problems with this. What alg?


whatever you want, since a j perm is 14 moves, if you do it in .8 seconds you do 14/.8 which is 17.5 turns per second.


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 27, 2011)

Owen said:


> Who came up with the M follows L thing? How do you know they're not wrong?


 
"We have decided that there will be 100 centimetres in a metre."

"BUT WHAT IF YOU'RE WRONG?!!?!?"


----------



## a small kitten (Apr 27, 2011)

This doesn't make much sense. What if cuber A does alg X faster than cuber B but cuber B does alg Y faster than cuber A?


----------



## Owen (Apr 27, 2011)

Okay, I officially give up standard notation. It doesn't work how it should. Get ready for "Owen notation".


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 27, 2011)

But how do you know that it's not wrong?


----------



## collinbxyz (Apr 27, 2011)

Akuma said:


> I've seen some ZZ users turn the cube so fast that will even make Fez cry. (No offense Fez!)
> Just because you have a fast turning speed doesn't mean you're a quick solver. Some method emphasize on quick turning speeds (like ZZ) while others prioritize other stuff.
> 
> My point is that turningspeed =! good cuber.


 
Faz is his Feliks' initials.


----------



## Owen (Apr 27, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> But how do you know that it's not wrong?


 
Because I'm irrational. 

Don't worry, you'll love it.


----------



## a small kitten (Apr 27, 2011)

Akuma said:


> I've seen some ZZ users turn the cube so fast that will even make Fez cry. (No offense Fez!)
> Just because you have a fast turning speed doesn't mean you're a quick solver. Some method emphasize on quick turning speeds (like ZZ) while others prioritize other stuff.
> 
> My point is that turningspeed =! good cuber.



Who are you talking about exactly?


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Apr 27, 2011)

Owen said:


> Who came up with the M follows L thing? How do you know they're not wrong?


 If they are the ones who came up with it and said "M will follow L," how the f*** can they be wrong?!


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 27, 2011)

Owen said:


> Don't worry, you'll love it.


 
So will Ollie Hayden.


----------



## uberCuber (Apr 27, 2011)

Besides the fact that M following L is standardized, it makes sense if you do M moves with your left hand like me :3


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 27, 2011)

The question is way too broad. Fastest turning in solves? Fastest turning doing random moves? Fastest turning doing some sort of time attack? Highest average TPS in general? Hightest TPS ever (including stupid stuff like timing M')? 



Owen said:


> Okay, I officially give up standard notation. It doesn't work how it should. Get ready for "Owen notation".


 
Just no...


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 27, 2011)

All I'm saying right now is:

Rowe turns VERY FAST, but it's possible Faz turns faster.
Yu turns fast, but he was faster by comparison to others back in 2008.


----------



## jrb (Apr 27, 2011)

Faz for sure.


----------



## Julian (Apr 27, 2011)

Regarding M vs M':

The direction of S is obvious. Clockwise.

As for M and E, it's not that I think they should be reversed (I don't care either way), it's just that I understand why they were established the way that they are. E goes from left to right, and M goes top to bottom.


----------



## TMOY (Apr 28, 2011)

yamahammer08 said:


> Well I think whoever decided to make M follow L is wrong, it just seems completely counter-intuitive to me. lol


 
Last time I checked the alphabet, M was following L and E was following D. S is following neither B nor F, though.


----------



## irontwig (Apr 28, 2011)

Owen said:


> Who came up with the M follows L thing? How do you know they're not wrong?


 
Frans Schiereck:
http://rubikscube.info/waterman/booklet.php#02

Note that all slices go right and/or down (western writing order).


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 28, 2011)

MrIndianTeen said:


> What if they just timed Hperm?


 
Because I've done it faster than quite a lot of people that turn much faster than me generally (0.72).


----------



## Lucas Garron (Apr 28, 2011)

Owen said:


> ARG! I hate that notation! It's clearly M.


Wait, what? Just because you don't like the notation doesn't mean that it's wrong.

Also, I can totally get 75tps using shenanigans like that video.


As for who's actually fastest, I don't know and I'm not sure it matters specifically. We all know who's fast. It's a little sad there are no Edouards these days, though.


----------



## Weston (Apr 30, 2011)

Phil Yu.





Oh wait, two hands?


----------



## Cool Frog (Apr 30, 2011)

EricReese said:


> And he is contradicting a guy whose main method is Roux, one that is known for spamming of M slice moves


 


Julian said:


> Regarding M vs M':
> 
> The direction of S is obvious. *Clockwise.*
> 
> As for M and E, it's not that I think they should be reversed (I don't care either way), it's just that I understand why they were established the way that they are. E goes from left to right, and M goes top to bottom.


 
What angle? M is clockwise... So is M' depending on the angle.


----------



## Julian (Apr 30, 2011)

Cool Frog said:


> What angle? M is clockwise... So is M' depending on the angle.


Please reread my post. S is clockwise, I wasn't talking about M.


----------



## uberCuber (Apr 30, 2011)

TMOY said:


> Last time I checked the alphabet, M was following L and E was following D. S is following neither B nor F, though.


 
this made me lol and go :O at the same time


----------



## uberCuber (Apr 30, 2011)

Julian said:


> Please reread my post. S is clockwise, I wasn't talking about M.


 
look at it from B, S is not clockwise.


----------



## Julian (Apr 30, 2011)

uberCuber said:


> look at it from B, S is not clockwise.


Correct.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Apr 30, 2011)

Will Smith


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Apr 30, 2011)

uberCuber said:


> look at it from B, S is not clockwise.


Thank you for being obvious.

"Guys, my clock turns clockwise."
"No! It depends on the angle! Look at it from the back, and it's not clockwise!"
"..."


----------



## uberCuber (Apr 30, 2011)

ElectricDoodie said:


> Thank you for being obvious.
> 
> "Guys, my clock turns clockwise."
> "No! It depends on the angle! Look at it from the back, and it's not clockwise!"
> "..."


 

Dude...I was clarifying the point being made by Cool Frog because Julian obviously didn't get it; I was not making my own point.

And the clock example is stupid because you cannot see the clock face from the back. You can see an S move exactly the same from either side. A clock is moving clockwise because it is moving in that direction from the only set of angles from which you can actually see the clock face. An S, M, or E move cannot be called "clockwise" or "counterclockwise" without an arbitrary rule because those moves are directly in the middle of the cube, and so it is arbitrary which angle you should view them from to determine their direction.


----------



## spitcuba (Apr 30, 2011)

Me 


I think you have to add me
^^


----------



## spitcuba (Apr 30, 2011)

We are not talking about turns per second, right?


----------



## Stefan (Apr 30, 2011)

uberCuber said:


> You can see an S move exactly the same from either side.


 
You need at least two flat or one special mirror, though.



uberCuber said:


> And the clock example is stupid because you cannot see the clock face from the back.


----------



## uberCuber (Apr 30, 2011)

B should be switched so that clockwise or counterclockwise is judged from the front because nobody actually looks directly at the back of the cube

and I stand corrected with the clock; I was thinking specifically along the lines of an ordinary small hanging on the wall clock


----------



## Stefan (Apr 30, 2011)

uberCuber said:


> B should be switched so that clockwise or counterclockwise is judged from the front because nobody actually looks directly at the back of the cube



l U l' = R B' R'? No, thanks.


----------



## Julian (Apr 30, 2011)

uberCuber said:


> Dude...I was clarifying the point being made by Cool Frog because Julian obviously didn't get it; I was not making my own point.


I got it just fine, thanks.


----------



## uberCuber (Apr 30, 2011)

Julian said:


> I got it just fine, thanks.



orly? is that why you responded like this?



Julian said:


> Cool Frog said:
> 
> 
> > What angle? M is clockwise... So is M' depending on the angle.
> ...



He was making the point that whether S is clockwise or not depends on what angle you look at it, exactly the same as the whole M vs. M' argument that Owen loves making. You just respond once again saying "S is clockwise", when it is not a fact, it is arbitrary; that is exactly what Cool Frog was pointing out.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Apr 30, 2011)

uberCuber said:


> And the clock example is stupid because you cannot see the clock face from the back.


 
Stefan got to it before I could point out how stupid this statement was.







uberCuber said:


> Dude...I was clarifying the point being made by Cool Frog because Julian obviously didn't get it; I was not making my own point.


Oh, ok.
Sorry.


----------



## uberCuber (Apr 30, 2011)

ElectricDoodie said:


> Stefan got to it before I could point out how stupid this statement was.


 
I admit that my statement was incorrect, but on literally every single clock I ever _actually_ see in my life, you cannot see the clock face from the back.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Apr 30, 2011)

uberCuber said:


> I admit that my statement was incorrect, but on literally every single clock I ever _actually_ see in my life, you cannot see the clock face from the back.


 
I understand, but don't base your argument on what only _you _have seen yourself, not believing that it's possible simply because of that.
Here are some clocks that you can see which way it's spinning from behind. My grandma has one, too, but I can't find it online.


----------



## Julian (Apr 30, 2011)

uberCuber said:


> He was making the point that whether S is clockwise or not depends on what angle you look at it, exactly the same as the whole M vs. M' argument that Owen loves making. You just respond once again saying "S is clockwise", when it is not a fact, it is arbitrary; that is exactly what Cool Frog was pointing out.


Alright, I understand your (or Cool Frog's) point a little better now, but still, when you hold the cube at an angle from which S isn't clockwise, the B-face effectively becomes the F-face. That is why I think that S is less arbitrary than M or E.


----------



## uberCuber (Apr 30, 2011)

Julian said:


> when you hold the cube at an angle from which S isn't clockwise, the B-face effectively becomes the F-face. That is why I think that S is less arbitrary than M or E.


 
It definitely makes sense; Cool Frog, and then I, were just being lolnitpicky about it 
And sorry, I just read over my posts again and I definitely sounded more b****y than I wanted to


Woah, just realized how off-topic I just pushed this thread lol...though is there actually any point in continuing discussion on the original topic?


----------



## a small kitten (May 1, 2011)

If we were talking OH, Phillip Espinoza turns very fast. And I think he's getting faster. Big improvement.


----------



## jack3256 (May 2, 2011)

This thread is very non-specific do you mean TPS in an isolated scenario or in a solve in a solve it's obviously Faz but pure speed is arbitrary some people are especially fast at some algs others suck at like the Roux guys would own the Fridrich guys at MU


----------



## That70sShowDude (May 2, 2011)

a small kitten said:


> If we were talking OH, Phillip Espinoza turns very fast. And I think he's getting faster. Big improvement.


 
Shut up, you know who turns fastest OH.


----------



## David0794 (May 2, 2011)

I voted for Rowe...imo, Faz has less pauses in his solves and that's why he's faster.


----------



## ilikecubing (Oct 14, 2012)

Bump,just kind of wanted to see this discussion continue.

Things have changed so much in an year,is there a way to edit the poll options?


----------



## wasianrubiks (Oct 14, 2012)

Rowe has really fast TPS doesnt he?


----------



## rubixwiz031 (Oct 14, 2012)

I think that we are all forgetting about Mats Valk in this.
Just look here http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=td6TiaYpSZU at his PLL and here http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6bZ9LEF4MSM&feature=plcp at his edges.
Thats some fast stuff.


----------



## CHJ (Oct 14, 2012)

I voted faz because he has the fastest average turn speed per solve and without pauses, i think the fastest tps i've seen is actually plechoss when he gets a good rip, as for OH i nearly said nipat because he uses more moves than plechoss and needs a higher turnspeed but as soon as i saw plechoss's U-perm there was no way i could say other than him


----------



## Hunter (Oct 14, 2012)

Here is Rowe's crazy TPS on his sub-30 4x4 single.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WmbwvLlX1yk&list=UUn6_mDIXk0iLCJFtRNdeALQ&index=1&feature=plcp


----------



## ketchuphater999 (Oct 14, 2012)

Cube dance: Here



Edit:speed it up to almost the fastest and its awesome


----------



## Akiro (Oct 15, 2012)

If we're talking about TPS, we can also add this guy :
subing-1 every PLL!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nJf7ZWizng8&feature=plcp

He's also got a 27.27 PLL time attack vid!!


----------



## bgdgyfer (Oct 15, 2012)

You forgot Michael Pleskowicz.


----------



## ottozing (Oct 15, 2012)

Kevin Hays. Nuff said.


----------



## Ickenicke (Oct 15, 2012)

Ryabko is really fast.


----------



## Faz (Oct 15, 2012)

Kevin Hays for 5x5 and above. Mats Valk for 3x3. Weyer/Rowe for 4x4?


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Oct 15, 2012)

Faz for 3x3, Kevin hays 5x5+, 4x4 dunno...

2x2 maybe Chris Olson?


----------



## Xyphos (Oct 15, 2012)

2x2 - chris olson 
3x3 - Mats or Faz 
4x4 -Faz/Rowe 
5x5 - Nakaji ? Kevin
6x6 - Kevin 
7x7- Lin Chen


----------



## Iggy (Oct 15, 2012)

2x2 - Chris Olson
3x3 - Mats, Faz
4x4 - Faz, Mats, Weyer
5x5 and up - Kevin


----------



## arcio1 (Oct 15, 2012)

* Michał
I voted any other - Mats I think.


----------



## WBCube (Oct 15, 2012)

Cameron is pretty fast with 2x2, although I'm not sure if he's faster than Olson


----------



## NBcuber (Oct 19, 2012)

Kevin Hays is really fast.


----------



## cubegenius (Oct 19, 2012)

Kevin Hays.


----------



## tx789 (Oct 19, 2012)

Brendan's algs are pretty fast he was the first to sub 1 all plls

Chris Olson also sub 1'd all CLL, EG-1 AND EG-2 algs


----------



## Arkwell (Oct 21, 2012)

Zubon said:


> You can't just assume that the fastest solver has the fastest turning speed. Some cubers turn amazingly fast in bursts which can cause pauses due to look ahead being lost.
> Different cubers have different algs and triggers that they are good at doing fast. I don't think Feliks has extremely fast TPS, but the way he jumps links his algs and triggers together looks like he starts one before the previous one has finished.



You just hit on a question I always wanted to ask! I noticed that some of Faz's algs seem to be linked together and I was wondering if you thought that under certain circumstances where edges and corners line up he has an alg that actually solves two slots rather than one or is he just so fast and lookahead so good it just seems that way?


----------



## aznanimedude (Oct 21, 2012)

When he did a walkthrough solve video, I think at least once he set it up so 2 slots would be solved at the same time


----------



## PoHos1 (Oct 24, 2012)

jtjogobonito said:


> But can he do this?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vn_-253xO4s



hey man its only one algoritms you now what you do it what in solving cube you must thinking about and looking to cube so when faz has 9.1873 TPS its so mutch faster like this boy.


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 24, 2012)

PoHos1 said:


> hey man its only one algoritms you now what you do it what in solving cube you must thinking about and looking to cube so when faz has 9.1873 TPS its so mutch faster like this boy.



Andrew Ricci had 9.11 tps on his 6.15 NAR single.


----------



## IanTheCuber (Oct 25, 2012)

I voted Kanneti Sae Han. You should see some of his solves.


----------



## KongShou (Dec 31, 2012)

dude his g perms r sub 0.5 sec never mind this


----------

